#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Διαγράμματα αλληλεπίδρασης P-M2-M3 για υφιστάμενη κατασκευή του 1970

## dimmous

Θελω να περασω στο sap μια υφισταμενη κατασκευη του 70' και να κανω αποτιμηση βαση ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. Χρησιμοποιησα ενα αλλο προγραμμα  απο το οποιο προεκυψαν τα δ/τα Μ-θ για φορτιση g+0.3q σε καθε διατομη. Oταν παω στο sap να ορισω τις πλαστικες αρθρωσεις εκτος απο τα  Μ-θ χρειαζονται και το δια/μα αλληλεπιδρασης τι οποιο και πρεπει να συμπληρωσω στο hinge interaction surface -> user definition. Που θα τα βρω???????

----------

